# New Flag for Australia



## wayneL (12 August 2015)

OK maybe it's time,

My entry


----------



## SirRumpole (12 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> OK maybe it's time,
> 
> My entry
> 
> View attachment 63808




Thank you comrade


----------



## noco (12 August 2015)

Why do we need a new flag?..

Here comes another activist time waster...

.I don't see anything wrong with the old one unless of course it is the stigma of  Union Jack stuck in the corner which the lefties don't like particularly if they push again to become a republic to break from the ties from the West Minster system.....What and who will benefit from the removal of the Union Jack...That is our heritage and should be kept.


I say NO to a new flag.


----------



## sptrawler (12 August 2015)

Seems to me someone just wanted to hijack the NZ thread.


----------



## wayneL (12 August 2015)

noco said:


> Why do we need a new flag?..
> 
> Here comes another activist time waster...
> 
> ...




We need a new flag to appease our new owners


----------



## sptrawler (12 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> We need a new flag to appease our new owners




Time to give it up Wayne

Stop taking the pi$$


----------



## SirRumpole (13 August 2015)

It seems that "activist" has replaced "Fabian" in someone's hate list.



Typical of some who don't like people who propose something different, just call them names and that'll sort em out.


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Time to give it up Wayne
> 
> Stop taking the pi$$




Moi???? 

The concept is not new for Oz, but the design is nice. I've emailed Paul Keating for his endorsement.... For when the minerals supercycle is well and truly in the trough.


----------



## Tisme (13 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> Moi????
> 
> The concept is not new for Oz, but the design is nice. I've emailed Paul Keating for his endorsement.... For when the minerals supercycle is well and truly in the trough.
> 
> View attachment 63813




That's Queensland's flag, you can't have that one.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 August 2015)

A precedent has been set.
Canada has a maple leaf.
NZ will most likely have a silver fern.

Our leaf should be iceberg lettuce, we put it on everything else!


----------



## McLovin (13 August 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> Our leaf should be iceberg lettuce, we put it on everything else!




Not a beetroot and an egg?


----------



## noco (13 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> It seems that "activist" has replaced "Fabian" in someone's hate list.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical of some who don't like people who propose something different, just call them names and that'll sort em out.




The activist are Fabians.....Just wanted to change the flavor from Lime Green to Cherry Red.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 August 2015)

McLovin said:


> Not a beetroot and an egg?




Maybe a pineapple?


----------



## McLovin (13 August 2015)

noco said:


> to become a republic to break from the ties from the West Minster system.....




Err...How does a republic do that? There is nothing Westminster about the Australian senate, did we "break ties" with the Westminster system in 1901? There is a long list of Westminster styled republics.


----------



## McLovin (13 August 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> Maybe a pineapple?




Sooo, maybe a burger with the lot?


----------



## SirRumpole (13 August 2015)

McLovin said:


> Sooo, maybe a burger with the lot?




Should be a poi with sauce.


----------



## noco (13 August 2015)

McLovin said:


> Err...How does a republic do that? There is nothing Westminster about the Australian senate, did we "break ties" with the Westminster system in 1901? There is a long list of Westminster styled republics.



From what I understand, if the Australian public voted for a Republic then the constitution would have to rewritten and most likely would be totally different to the Westminster system.

A new constitution would have to be put before the people in a referendum outlining the details.


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Should be a poi with sauce.




Yeah that could represent both the socialist corporatocracy and our bogun culture. A pie and sauce with the multinational maker's logo.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 August 2015)

noco said:


> From what I understand, if the Australian public voted for a Republic then the constitution would have to rewritten and most likely would be totally different to the Westminster system.
> 
> A new constitution would have to be put before the people in a referendum outlining the details.




Don't know about that. Just remove the Queen as Head of State and replace her with the GG

Of course we would then have to decide whose head to put on our currency.


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Don't know about that. Just remove the Queen as Head of State and replace her with the GG
> 
> Of course we would then have to decide whose head to put on our currency.



If they put Gough on I'm leaving!!!!


----------



## noco (13 August 2015)

While we are still tied to the monarchy, I believe the flag should stay as is.....If there is a change to a republic, that will be the time to change the flag and I can't see that happening in the next 5 to10 years.


----------



## galumay (13 August 2015)

noco said:


> While we are still tied to the monarchy, I believe the flag should stay as is.....




I tend to agree, the flag should probably remain as a reminder of our insecurity and lack of self identity. If we cant throw off the shackles of kowtowing to a foreign monarch, what is the point in changing the flag?

At the end of the day the flag of a country is of no real importance, at best its a rag on a pole we wave around at sporting events, at worst its a dangerous symbol of nationalism when facists and bigots wrap themselves in it, or make public speeches with them as a backdrop.

Still its probably not a bad idea to think about what flag would be appropriate and maybe consider a decent national song at the same time, then when the apron strings are cut and we become an independent country, we are ready to go with the whole package!


----------



## Macquack (13 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> If they put Gough on I'm leaving!!!!




You have this thing with Gough.

Anyway, you are a yank Wayne so you don't count.


----------



## Macquack (13 August 2015)

galumay said:


> I tend to agree, the flag should probably remain as a reminder of our insecurity and lack of self identity. If we cant throw off the shackles of kowtowing to a foreign monarch, what is the point in changing the flag?
> 
> At the end of the day the flag of a country is of no real importance, at best its a rag on a pole we wave around at sporting events, at worst its a dangerous symbol of nationalism when facists and bigots wrap themselves in it, or make public speeches with them as a backdrop.
> 
> Still its probably not a bad idea to think about what flag would be appropriate and maybe consider a decent national song at the same time, then when the apron strings are cut and we become an independent country, we are ready to go with the whole package!




+1, very clever.


----------



## Macquack (13 August 2015)

I like this one.




I am happy to go with this one just to piss off the monarchists.


----------



## noco (13 August 2015)

Macquack said:


> I like this one.
> View attachment 63820
> 
> 
> ...




Where will we place the hammer and sickle?


----------



## Macquack (13 August 2015)

noco said:


> Where will we place the hammer and sickle?




I will pay that one, noco.


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2015)

Macquack said:


> You have this thing with Gough.
> 
> Anyway, you are a yank Wayne so you don't count.




*Actually I'm not.

*Gough ruined Australia.

*What the hell is that pattern on your first flag?

*I reckon we should change the name too... something that can't be confused with Austria. 

New South England perhaps?


----------



## trainspotter (13 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> *Actually I'm not.
> 
> *Gough ruined Australia.
> 
> ...




New Holland is a historical European name for mainland Australia. The name was first applied to Australia in 1644 by the Dutch seafarer Abel Tasman.

I prefer "Great Southern Land" ... and this flag for mine.


----------



## galumay (13 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> *Gough ruined Australia.




What an odd thing to say. He is almost universally creditied with enabling more positive change in our society than any PM before or since. Without Gough its frightening to imagine what this country would be like. 

back on topic, I do think a flag that incorporates some recognition of the Aboriginal culture would be good, it seems like the Southern cross has a place too, although we need to steer away from anything that looks like the Eureka flag given its connotations.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2015)

galumay said:


> What an odd thing to say. He is almost universally creditied with enabling more positive change in our society than any PM before or since. Without Gough its frightening to imagine what this country would be like.



Almost universally?

Yes the Labor Party and the ABC has carefully cultivated the myth of the "Great Man". It is off topic here so won't go too much into it, but the universality exists only in those gullible leftist minds prone to revisionist propaganda.

I think Gough did make some important reforms, but on balance he sucked. The plebeians thought so too.... twice, favouring that other curmudgeonly loser Malcolm Fraser (who also did his part in the ruination).



> back on topic, I do think a flag that incorporates some recognition of the Aboriginal culture would be good, it seems like the Southern cross has a place too, although we need to steer away from anything that looks like the Eureka flag given its connotations.




If we remove the recognition of one culture, viz the the union flag, I think it would be a mistake to replace it with another, indigenous or not. No other large country has done so that I can think of off the top of my head. A flag's significance is political, not cultural. It should be an all encompassing emblem, not a statement of caustic political correctness.


----------



## McLovin (14 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Don't know about that. Just remove the Queen as Head of State and replace her with the GG
> 
> Of course we would then have to decide whose head to put on our currency.




That's correct. The Queen is really nothing more than a titular HoS. The position of the Queen within the Constitution was made pretty clear by her private secretary during the Whitlam dismissal. An important distinction in Australia is that the GG has his power to legislate conferred by the Constitution, not by royal letters patent; that is to say the power to legislate vests in the Monarch but is exercisable by the GG, even when the Monarch is present in Australia.



> I am commanded by The Queen to acknowledge your letter of 12th November about the recent political events in Australia. You ask that The Queen should act to restore Mr. Whitlam to office as Prime Minister.
> 
> As we understand the situation here, the Australian Constitution firmly places the prerogative powers of the Crown in the hands of the Governor-General as the representative of the Queen of Australia. The only person competent to commission an Australian Prime Minister is the Governor-General, and The Queen has no part in the decisions which the Governor-General must take in accordance with the Constitution. Her Majesty, as Queen of Australia, is watching events in Canberra with close interest and attention, but it would not be proper for her to intervene in person in matters which are so clearly placed within the jurisdiction of the Governor-General by the Constitution Act.




There would need to be some changes around how the PM can remove the GG if the Queen is no longer a part of the system.



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> If we remove the recognition of one culture, viz the the union flag, I think it would be a mistake to replace it with another, indigenous or not. No other large country has done so that I can think of off the top of my head. A flag's significance is political, not cultural. It should be an all encompassing emblem, not a statement of caustic political correctness.




I agree, Wayne.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 August 2015)

I really want to see Prince Charles on our coin. She's 89. Might see it.

I like trainspotters flag but the green/yellow stars don't look quite right.


----------



## Tisme (14 August 2015)

Patriots


----------



## noco (14 August 2015)

McLovin said:


> That's correct. The Queen is really nothing more than a titular HoS. The position of the Queen within the Constitution was made pretty clear by her private secretary during the Whitlam dismissal. An important distinction in Australia is that the GG has his power to legislate conferred by the Constitution, not by royal letters patent; that is to say the power to legislate vests in the Monarch but is exercisable by the GG, even when the Monarch is present in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the Queen was no no longer a part of the system we would not have a GG....The GG is the Queen's representative in Australia....We would most likely have a President if we become a republic.


----------



## noco (14 August 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> I really want to see Prince Charles on our coin. She's 89. Might see it.
> 
> I like trainspotters flag but the green/yellow stars don't look quite right.





No..No..No...not Charles......lets have Wills.


----------



## galumay (14 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> Yes the Labor Party and the ABC has carefully cultivated the myth of the "Great Man".




Seriously? I was born well before Gough became PM and he has always been regarded as the PM that dragged australia out of its post war slumber, the social changes he instigated transformed australia for the better. I know you RWNJ's love a conspiracy, but really, the ALP and ABC 'cultivating the myth' is a little more far fetched than your usual efforts!

One of the very few great PM's this country has seen. 



> If we remove the recognition of one culture, viz the the union flag, I think it would be a mistake to replace it with another, indigenous or not. No other large country has done so that I can think of off the top of my head. A flag's significance is political, not cultural. It should be an all encompassing emblem, not a statement of caustic political correctness.




I can see your point there, although I saw it a little differently, removing the union jack I dont see as removing the recognition of a culture, more that if we are mature enough to throw off the shackles of the monarchy and become truly independent then the union jack becomes irrelevant. Its not there as a recognition of culture, its there because we remain a part of the queen of england's domains.

If you really see recognition of Aboriginal culture as "caustic political correctness" then you look awfully like a racist to me.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2015)

Ah so I'm a right wing nut job, conspiracy theorist and a racist. All because I expressed an opinion (all based on critical thinking) different to yours.

If I am to the right of Lenin, than yes I am a RWNJ

If I observe the promulgation of a reputation not supported by actual events, then yes I am a conspiracy theorist.

If "I have a dream" that all humans are just humans and equal before the law, then yes ai am a racist.

I will wear those badges with pride galumay.

Really mate, you have to come up with more sophisticated ad hom than that. Amateur.


----------



## McLovin (14 August 2015)

noco said:


> If the Queen was no no longer a part of the system we would not have a GG....The GG is the Queen's representative in Australia....We would most likely have a President if we become a republic.




Whatever you want to call the GG the office and his power is created and enumerated in the Constitution. He is far more than the Queen's representative, as I tried to explain in my previous post. Changing what the office of GG is called is a fairly minor consideration.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 August 2015)

Gough was a great PM who made a big mistake in letting Rex Connor go to a shady broker for finance. If not for that he would have lasted a lot longer. An intellectual giant compared to mental midgets like McMahon , Gorton etc.

Why not put him on our currency ? The US have Washington on theirs. Menzies would be on it, Chifley, Curtin, Howard, Keating. If Abbott goes  on I may leave, but don't hold your breath noco.


----------



## Macquack (14 August 2015)

This one is for you "thesaurus" WayneO.





Still maintaining the rage since 1975.


----------



## wayneL (15 August 2015)

I don't understand the thesaurus ref MacQuack, but as horrifying a thought as a Gough flag is, there is solace in knowing that will never happen. 

I nominate Sir John Kerr as worthy of being on one of our coins/notes. Save Oz from further damage he did. The great man is in fact Kerr. :


----------



## wayneL (15 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Gough was a great PM who made a big mistake in letting Rex Connor go to a shady broker for finance. If not for that he would have lasted a lot longer. An intellectual giant compared to mental midgets like McMahon , Gorton etc.
> 
> Why not put him on our currency ? The US have Washington on theirs. Menzies would be on it, Chifley, Curtin, Howard, Keating. If Abbott goes  on I may leave, but don't hold your breath noco.




Washington led the revolution and was their inaugural president. Gough set in place a set of circumstances that ultimately ruined our industrial competitiveness. 

If they rename our currency "Peso" then Gough would be entirely appropriate.


----------



## Macquack (15 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> Gough set in place a set of circumstances that ultimately ruined our industrial competitiveness.




Oh please, you blame Gough for f***ing everything. He was in power 40 years ago. Try blaming someone current, like Abbott for killing off our motor vehicle industry.


----------



## Macquack (15 August 2015)

While you are at it Wayne, go shoe a few horses in China and see how competitive you are internationally.


----------



## wayneL (15 August 2015)

Macquack said:


> While you are at it Wayne, go shoe a few horses in China and see how competitive you are internationally.




My expertise is in high demand in China. It would be much more lucrative for me to work there. 

If it were not for Gough, it would probably be better here.


----------



## wayneL (15 August 2015)

Macquack said:


> Oh please, you blame Gough for f***ing everything. He was in power 40 years ago. Try blaming someone current, like Abbott for killing off our motor vehicle industry.




Abbott didn't kill off the motor industry, those seeds were sown in the years 1972-75.


----------



## Macquack (15 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> My expertise is in high demand in China. It would be much more lucrative for me to work there.




How hard is it to change a tyre on a horse? Don't China have any good tyre fitters?


----------



## wayneL (15 August 2015)

Macquack said:


> How hard is it to change a tyre on a horse? Don't China have any good tyre fitters?




Been there before with you MacQuack.  

But for the benefit of readers, a qualified specialist farrier must have a knowledge, inter alia:


of anatomy and in intricate knowlege of lower leg anatomy, biomechanics, physiology, morphology and pathology
physics, mechanics and chemistry
metallurgy and blacksmithing
plastics technology
veterinary procedures as it pertains to the equine digit and assisting in the same 
horsemanship horse psychology
human psychology


That's why I get the big bucks


----------



## Macquack (15 August 2015)

wayneL said:


> human psychology




Is the human psychology in reference to how you handle the clients when they get the sh*ts with how much you charge?


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 August 2015)

Must be a recession on the way if we're having a debate about flags.

The flag, the national anthem, the constitution, becoming a republic, etc. That's what politicians focus on when there's a need to divert attention from real problems for which they have no solutions.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 August 2015)

Smurf1976 said:


> Must be a recession on the way if we're having a debate about flags.
> 
> The flag, the national anthem, the constitution, becoming a republic, etc. That's what politicians focus on when there's a need to divert attention from real problems for which they have no solutions.




I don't believe any politicians in Australia are promoting the idea of changing the flag, and nor should they. Certain people tried to run the Republic debate from "on high" and got slapped down by the public. If there is a push for any change in the flag it should come from the citizenry not from the politicians.


----------



## Tisme (16 August 2015)

The danger of flags is that they get old very quickly :

for example the winner of the Ausflag 88 flag competition in the Bulletin magazine:-




Don't understand the fascination with the Southern Cross either. 500 years ago some Italian sailor decided to bundle some stars together as a constellation to represent a cross and we think it's something peculiar to Oz....really?


----------



## wayneL (16 August 2015)

Macquack said:


> Is the human psychology in reference to how you handle the clients when they get the sh*ts with how much you charge?




Not often. It's retraining folks who have been intellectually polluted by basket weavers.


----------



## Tisme (17 August 2015)

The Oz flag is another one of Menzies' expediencies to have it ready for the Queens' coronation in 1953 and subsequent Royal Assent when she opened parliament in 1954.

So the flag ain't that old.

In 2008, the day before Australia Day,  Michael Jeffery gave assent to the Aboriginal Flag which is supposed to symbalise black people standing in full sun on red dirt , flags have cultural significance to hunter gatherer indigenous inhabitants it seems 

Flags are so fricken stupid, but I do get congratulatory handshakes from those that appreciate my 4 metre jobbie unfurling from the second story.  Changing the design could have a deleterious effect on the look of my Queenslander, so I think I should have the final say on what any new flag might look like.

I thought this was rather inspiring, relevant and shows the dignity our forefathers had for our wind flapping icon:


----------



## Tisme (17 August 2015)

WW1 version:


----------



## Tisme (17 August 2015)

This was a cool Federation version:


----------



## Logique (11 March 2019)

There are some interesting alternatives out there, I don't mind this one:


----------



## cynic (11 March 2019)

Logique said:


> There are some interesting alternatives out there, I don't mind this one:
> 
> View attachment 92804



Personally, I would prefer it, if it featured more gold, and one heck of a lot less green.


----------



## Darc Knight (11 March 2019)

cynic said:


> Personally, I would prefer it, if it featured more gold, and one heck of a lot less green.




Like this?


----------



## Logique (11 March 2019)

I doubt cynic means that DK, plenty on your side who do


----------



## wayneL (11 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Like this?



It's interesting how this is okay,  yet the swastika makes people lose their minds, even though five times as many people were butchered  under this abomination.

NB.  IMO both as repugnant as the other


----------



## explod (11 March 2019)

cynic said:


> Personally, I would prefer it, if it featured more gold, and one heck of a lot less green.



What's wrong with the colour green, it is psychologically peaceful, represents growth and new life.  Grey is made up from the three primary colors so that's my choice, something for everyone.

Bt why do we need a flag at all.  Bloody celebrations and memorials to the dead and gone, what a waste in these times of need.


----------



## cynic (11 March 2019)

explod said:


> What's wrong with the colour green, it is psychologically peaceful, represents growth and new life.  Grey is made up from the three primary colors so that's my choice, something for everyone.
> 
> Bt why do we need a flag at all.  Bloody celebrations and memorials to the dead and gone, what a waste in these times of need.



It's the particular shade of green that worries me, i.e. watermelon.


----------



## explod (11 March 2019)

cynic said:


> It's the particular shade of green that worries me, i.e. watermelon.



OK, grey it is then,

built on the solidarity of Red, Blue and Yellow.

And of course the grey also aligns well with the arsenic that was used to clear the land in the 1800s of our indigenous ancestors, regarded as a pest to progress in fact.


----------



## Darc Knight (11 March 2019)

Green is good for the Eyes. It relaxes them or something.
Take time out to enjoy the beauty of nature- its good for you.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 March 2019)

I quite like this one, except the stars should be centered.


----------



## wayneL (11 March 2019)

I like the current flag.

I would only support a new flag if we became a functioning republic (not the toxic Clayton's republic Turnbull et al tried to screw us with in the "referendum"


----------



## IFocus (11 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Like this?





Haha.....saw what you did there DK made me smile.


----------



## bellenuit (11 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> It's interesting how this is okay, yet the swastika makes people lose their minds, even though five times as many people were butchered under this abomination.




 I think it's called the sheer hypocrisy if the Left.


----------



## Macquack (11 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> I quite like this one, except the stars should be centered.



How many country flags are red, wite and blue?

How many flags have stars on them? 

I am a big fan of the Canadian Maple Leaf flag. Instantly recognisable and can't be confused with any other nation. Something incorporating a kangaroo would get my vote.


----------



## Darc Knight (11 March 2019)

bellenuit said:


> I think it's called the sheer hypocrisy if the Left.




The Swastika is used by various groups like the Skinheads to represent a master race and racial intolerance. The hammer and sickle just represents a political ideology.



The coat of arms on green and/or gold background imo.


----------



## wayneL (11 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> The Swastika is used by various groups like the Skinheads to represent a master race and racial intolerance. The hammer and sickle just represents a political ideology.



Okay, I can't help you Bruce. 

Gute nacht.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 March 2019)

Macquack said:


> Something incorporating a kangaroo would get my vote.




And a meat pie with sauce.


----------



## bellenuit (12 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> The Swastika is used by various groups like the Skinheads to represent a master race and racial intolerance. The hammer and sickle just represents a political ideology.




As if that matters to those being slaughtered under either banner.


----------



## PZ99 (12 March 2019)

Re: New Flag for Australia...

Anything wrong with the one we've got ?


----------



## SirRumpole (12 March 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Re: New Flag for Australia...
> 
> Anything wrong with the one we've got ?




That thing in the top left corner.


----------



## qldfrog (12 March 2019)

tend to agree with sir Rumpole..Maybe replace that part with the aboriginal flag? 
Just sad the aboriginal one is now a symbol of division and not unity, and this idea would be used as the next step toward the " first citizens" vs the low ranked ones and so could not have my final support
but that is the tribalism the Left enjoy so much at play


----------



## Darc Knight (12 March 2019)

bellenuit said:


> As if that matters to those being slaughtered under either banner.




Now a tin worms gets opened. Plenty of regimes have participated in atrocities.


----------



## Darc Knight (12 March 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Re: New Flag for Australia...
> 
> Anything wrong with the one we've got ?




Yep, saves time. More important things to worry about. Move along please


Plenty died for it too!


----------



## PZ99 (12 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> That thing in the top left corner.



By the time the Huaweins have taken over Britain post Brexit that thing will be replaced by an emblem of chopsticks and silicon chips.

Maybe we could keep it as a sign of resistance to the above...

After all, it was laid on more OZ coffins per capita than that of any other country in WW1. 

Just an alternative view and that's it from me on this one


----------



## Knobby22 (12 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> tend to agree with sir Rumpole..Maybe replace that part with the aboriginal flag?
> Just sad the aboriginal one is now a symbol of division and not unity, and this idea would be used as the next step toward the " first citizens" vs the low ranked ones and so could not have my final support
> but that is the tribalism the Left enjoy so much at play




I reckon we put the US flag in the corner where GBR was, Aboriginal flag in opposite corner, United Nations flag in top right corner and so not to annoy them, the Chinese flag in the bottom left corner.


----------



## bellenuit (12 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Maybe replace that part with the aboriginal flag?




It would have been the way to go. But now there would be cries of "cultural appropriation"


----------



## qldfrog (12 March 2019)

I know bellenuit, we have reached the sad state where we are so black and white..no pun intended
 that all positive and nation building initiatives are next to impossible.


----------



## wayneL (12 March 2019)

If w must have a new flag,  imo it must be of a, single,  unifying insignia. No way should it pander to any group.

Example is the Canuck flag, doesn't pander to anyone and cant offend anyone; yet it is unique, quintessential,  and immediately recognizable as Canadian.


----------



## wayneL (12 March 2019)

Failing that,  there is this suggestion of mine in OP:

View attachment 63808


----------



## Macquack (12 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> If w must have a new flag,  imo it must be of a, single,  unifying insignia. No way should it pander to any group.
> 
> Example is the Canuck flag, doesn't pander to anyone and cant offend anyone; yet it is unique, quintessential,  and immediately recognizable as Canadian.



I have already said that WayneO, and you did not like my post, so you can go back to were you came from.


----------



## wayneL (12 March 2019)

Macquack said:


> I have already said that WayneO, and you did not like my post, so you can go back to were you came from.



So you did,  kudos, the first sensible thing you've ever said on ASF ;-)


----------



## Macquack (12 March 2019)

wayneL said:


> So you did,  kudos, the first sensible thing you've ever said on ASF ;-)



Not very nice Wayne, can Joe suspend you from ASF for being a dick head?


----------



## qldfrog (12 March 2019)

Not a good enough reason, too many pretendents☺️


----------



## wayneL (13 March 2019)

Macquack said:


> Not very nice Wayne, can Joe suspend you from ASF for being a dick head?



Facts aren't always nice Macquack.  But at least we can agree on that one point...bygones.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 March 2019)

Flag or Republic.

If either of those becomes a topic of political discussion then that usually means the economy is doing badly. They're the standard go-to's when there's a need to divert attention from more common topics.

If not the economy then it will be something else bad. 

Seen this movie before.....


----------



## SirRumpole (14 March 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Flag or Republic.
> 
> If either of those becomes a topic of political discussion then that usually means the economy is doing badly. They're the standard go-to's when there's a need to divert attention from more common topics.
> 
> ...




Yes, we are in a per capita recession apparently, so watch for a lot of flag waving by the government.


----------



## IrishDigger (15 March 2019)

I support Australia becoming a republic but not a change to our national flag and every time this discussion arises I am reminded of the following poem,

http://www.australianflag.biz/flag-poem


----------



## Knobby22 (16 March 2019)

IrishDigger said:


> I support Australia becoming a republic but not a change to our national flag and every time this discussion arises I am reminded of the following poem,
> 
> http://www.australianflag.biz/flag-poem



My great uncles didn't fight for the flag, they fought for Australia. And they weren't that impressed with Britain after Singapore.


----------



## Humid (16 March 2019)

IrishDigger said:


> I support Australia becoming a republic but not a change to our national flag and every time this discussion arises I am reminded of the following poem,
> 
> http://www.australianflag.biz/flag-poem




All the Irish I know wouldn’t agree with you.
Are you from the north perhaps


----------



## noirua (16 March 2019)

One of my distant relatives was a member of a group of Federalists to design the new flag of The United States. Produced in February 1861 at the succession of Louisiana.







It isn't used now so I would like to present it as the new flag of Australia.

If you do not like that one this was the first effort:


----------



## bellenuit (16 March 2019)

noirua said:


> One of my distant relatives was a member of a group of federalists to design the new flag of The United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too like Malaysia'a.


----------



## IrishDigger (19 March 2019)

Humid said:


> All the Irish I know wouldn’t agree with you.
> Are you from the north perhaps




My reasons for not supporting a change to our national flag is that I am concerned that in this era of political correctness we could end up with some abomination in order to satisfy the various minority groups; what part of Ireland I come from is irrelevant.

I have been in Australia for over 50 years and for most of that time served in uniform under the current Australian National Flag.


----------



## Humid (20 March 2019)

IrishDigger said:


> My reasons for not supporting a change to our national flag is that I am concerned that in this era of political correctness we could end up with some abomination in order to satisfy the various minority groups; what part of Ireland I come from is irrelevant.
> 
> I have been in Australia for over 50 years and for most of that time served in uniform under the current Australian National Flag.




So your from the north


----------

